# Jahresfischereischein NRW gültig in NS?



## StrikerMS (6. August 2011)

Hi Community! #h

Vor kurzem bin ich aus NRW nach Niedersachen gezogen. Ich habe noch einen Jahresfischerschein aus NRW. Kann ich den bedenkenlos in Niedersachsen weiter verwenden (mit Tageskarten natürlich) oder muss ich einen neuen Jahresfischerschein beantragen? 
Vielen dank für die Antworten!


----------



## Ulli3D (6. August 2011)

*AW: Jahresfischereischein NRW gültig in NS?*

Da es in Niedersachsen keine Fischereischeinpflicht gibt, der Perso reicht aus, kannst Du den natürlich bis zum Ablauf weiter benutzen. Da in NDS aber viele Vereine ohne Fischereischein keine Tageskarten ausgeben, musst Du ihn wohl nach Ablauf der Gültigkeit umschreiben lassen, ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher aber ich glaub da gibt es den Schein auch auf Lebenszeit.


----------



## welsstipper (6. August 2011)

*AW: Jahresfischereischein NRW gültig in NS?*

richtig den gibt es dort auf lebenszeit... also beantragen !!!!!!!!!!!!! ich habe es damals leider verpennt und muß mir nun alle 5 jahre nen neuen kaufen #q#q#q


----------



## StrikerMS (8. August 2011)

*AW: Jahresfischereischein NRW gültig in NS?*

Ah, das ist doch super! |supergri
Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## wobbler68 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Jahresfischereischein NRW gültig in NS?*

Hallo

Der Jahresfischereischein(blau mit Lichtbild) ist in Nds auf Lebenszeit gültig ,ich hab meinen schon seit 1983 .Hat damals 30 DM gekostet.

Bei vielen Tageskarten musste ich aber auch die Sportfischerprüfung(grün ohne Lichtbild) mit vorlegen. 

Mfg

     Alex


----------



## StrikerMS (8. August 2011)

*AW: Jahresfischereischein NRW gültig in NS?*

Bischen merkwürdig, dass man den grünen Lappen vorzeigen muss. Ohne den bekommt man i. d. R ja keinen blauen Lappen. 
... hab den grünen gar nicht mehr #c

Naja, wär nicht das erste mal, dass ich mir dann eine Prüfungsbescheinigung zuschicken lassen muss. Verdammtes Umziehen |uhoh: |supergri


----------



## wobbler68 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Jahresfischereischein NRW gültig in NS?*

Hallo

Den blauen Jahresfischereischein kannst du in Nds. auf dem Einwohnermeldeamt einfach beantragen.Den bekommt jeder ausgestellt(Vati,Mutti,Oma,Opa),ohne das irgendwelche nachweise gefordert werden.

Die  Sportfischerprüfung bekommst du erst ,wenn du den Lehrgang erfolgreich bestanden hast.

Die meisten Angelvereine verlangen deshalb die  Sportfischerprüfung ,um die """"Sonntagsangler""" vom Gewässer fernzuhalten.In unseren Verein ist die  Sportfischerprüfung Pflicht.Wer sie nicht hat wird aufgefordert sie zu machen ,wenn dem nicht nachgekommen wird gibt es keinen Erlaubnisschein mehr. 

Mfg

 Alex


----------



## StrikerMS (11. August 2011)

*AW: Jahresfischereischein NRW gültig in NS?*

Ich musste meine Prüfbescheinigung für den blauen (Jahresfischereischein) vorzeigen, sonst hätte ich den gar nicht ausgestellt bekommen. Ich glaub bis 14 ist der noch für Jedermann zu haben, ab 14+ muss man die Prüfung abgelegt haben, um einen zu bekommen. 
Naja, wie auch immer. 
Wollte eigentlich zum Amt, meinen blauen vorzeigen (den ich ohne Prüfbescheinigung gar nicht erst bekommen hätte) um daraus einen in NDS gültigen Schein zu machen, bzw. den noch bis Ende das Jahres nutzten. 

Klingt komisch, ist aber so! |bla:


----------



## DonTonno (13. September 2011)

*AW: Jahresfischereischein NRW gültig in NS?*



antonio schrieb:


> ...in nds ist es aber leider so, daß man in den meisten gewässern ohne die prüfung nicht angeln darf(keine erlaubnisscheine bekommt), *obwohl das fischereigesetz dies gar nicht vorschreibt.*
> 
> antonio


 

absoluter dummsinn....

http://www.nds-voris.de/jportal/?quelle=jlink&query=FischG+ND+§+57&psml=bsvorisprod.psml&max=true


----------



## Ulli3D (13. September 2011)

*AW: Jahresfischereischein NRW gültig in NS?*

Hättest Du Dich mal an Deine Fußzeile gehalten |kopfkrat


----------



## DonTonno (14. September 2011)

*AW: Jahresfischereischein NRW gültig in NS?*

Wieso?
Kann man in St. Augustin nicht lesen? :vik:


----------



## Ulli3D (14. September 2011)

*AW: Jahresfischereischein NRW gültig in NS?*

Dann versuche doch mal zu erklären, was an Deiner Meinung nach an der Aussage von Antonio nicht stimmt.


----------

